# Duck boat build



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

Getting started on my little 12 ft mirrocraft.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

Light sanded, washed with soap and water, wiped with acetone. Then I hit it with self etching primer.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

Then I started laying on the camo. It was exciting to start seeing results.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

It was a lot of work, but it was fun. I could not be happier with the way it turned out.
The pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

Next I removed the middle bench and framed the floor in with 2x2s attached to the ribs.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

Got the floor carpeted and installed, the two front benches as well. Threw in some seats and got to imagine I was on the water. I still need to trim out the floor where it meets the hull.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 19, 2016)

I've got the same boat. I love your build. Very simple. I intend to build aluminum flooring like yours with the middle bench removed, so that I don't have to worry about the harsh conditions that duck hunting demands.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

Got lights on the bow and a coat of paint on the inside. Not feeling to bad about my first boat build.
I'll be hitting the gunnels with bed liner this week. I will try to post as I go instead of dumping on you all at once.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks Derek, I'd like to lose that middle bench as well. I'm going to run this set up for the season and see how it works. I plan to sit on the floor when hunting to keep the blind short and lower the profile. It would be nice to have the extra room.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah, I have the 14ft boat and didn't realize you had a 12ft boat. I am looking forward to beginning it. I will keep the floor very low to the boat just to have something solid to bolt seats to that aren't the benches. I definitely need to be raised though because sitting indian style in waders sucks. Lol


----------



## ADKMtnTrapper (Jul 9, 2016)

Ill be starting my first build soon. Im going for a multi purpose design(hunting, bow fishing, and fishing). Im loving the camo design, quick question. How are you guys brishing in your boats when you get to your spot? Do you guys have add on mods or do you just brush in as best you can?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 9, 2016)

ADKMtnTrapper said:


> Ill be starting my first build soon. Im going for a multi purpose design(hunting, bow fishing, and fishing). Im loving the camo design, quick question. How are you guys brishing in your boats when you get to your spot? Do you guys have add on mods or do you just brush in as best you can?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


When I was duck hunting I used a Cabelas Northern flight blind with the grass mats. I would add in cattails, strips of different colored burlap and branches with dried leaves.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jul 9, 2016)

This will be my first year hunting from my own boat so I've never had to do it. I'll be cutting local growth and zipping it to my blind frame. That's how my buddy does it and we hammered em last season. ( also I'm cheap)


----------



## derekdiruz (Jul 9, 2016)

Zip ties are a duck hunters best friend. Buy a million of em and use them. Otherwise, I've hunted from a black cloth blind before with success. I'm a firm believe ducks are spooked more by movement than something that may look out of place.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dootech (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice camo job


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks Dootech. I smile every time I look at it  It was well worth the effort.


----------



## ADKMtnTrapper (Jul 12, 2016)

Thats what i was thinkin and using 1/2" pvc for supports

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm using conduit for mine because some guy on YouTube told me to. He wouldn't lie to me........also I have an electrician friend to bend it all.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jul 16, 2016)

I used conduit every blind I've ever made. Honestly I use the benders at home depot with the tags on em still. Most of the time the employees even help me. Saves effort and money! Haha 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

